# Take down Isacc Newton Statues



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Let's help OAC eliminate internal combustion engines. An old white male , Newton, starting oppressing all with the "law of gravity". I look forward to OAC offering a bill to repeal that law. We could then be free to fly wherever we choose. No more airplanes or motor vehicles.
We need to keep the public focused on her values.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Who's OAC? Not sure what the hell you're talking about, may want to sober up before posting.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

rowdie said:


> Who's OAC? Not sure what the hell you're talking about, may want to sober up before posting.


Me either. :huh: :huh:


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Sorry guys, failed attempt at veiled reference. (Silly politician). Figured most folks would "get it". I was obviously mistaken.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Strange, I just had double knee replacement and with all the opioids in my brain I still get you oldfireguy. :thumb:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> Strange, I just had double knee replacement and with all the opioids in my brain I still get you oldfireguy. :thumb:


Or maybe old age is creepy in.....


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Caution gentlemen. Understanding and/or appreciating my sense of humor will NOT enhance your resume. Most often it detracts.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

And to move on.....one of my grandkids pointed out "Six out of seven dwarfs are not Happy".


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> one of my grandkids pointed out "Six out of seven dwarfs are not Happy".


I always love that one. :beer:

I also got your joke about AOC and her "green new deal".... and also how any "old white male" is a target by many radicals on the left. I posted about one elected official said that to a board of bankers when talking about debt, loan forgiveness, and loan programs. They went straight to a "racial" thing instead of fact. :eyeroll:


----------

